# Say goodbye to $2 million more for land scandal



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://utahpolicy.com/index.php/fea...re-approves-2-million-for-public-lands-effort


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, more foolishness from our legislature.


----------

